# [GUIDE] Install Windows 10 mobile on a Nokia Lumia 530 (post-discontinuation friendly)



## BennoMP (Dec 16, 2020)

While the Nokia Lumia 530 isn’t officially supported, it’s still possible to get Windows 10 mobile running on it. At the time of writing, it has become a bit tricky to get it to work, since most official Microsoft tools are discontinued and will therefore not work. I will be linking the files which I’ve used. The credits to the people who made or shared the tools and guides I used will be at the bottom of this guide.

*Note that I am not responsible for any damage made. Proceed at your own risk!*

Prerequisites:
- A Nokia Lumia 530 running the Windows 8.1 Denim Update (will be referred to as "device")
- A stable Windows 7 system or VM, with .NET Framework 4.5.x or 4.6.x (on Windows 10, the IUTool will fail to synchronize, hence this requirement)
- An internet connection that can handle a download of approximately 2GB data on the computer and about the same on the phone
- A good USB cable (a flimsy one with a loose fit could brick the device while it’s updating)
- The programs linked below


First part of the installation:
1. Make sure the device is fully charged. If it’s not fully charged the device could get (soft-)bricked.

2. Factory reset the device, so you have as much storage as possible available on the device. After the reset is done, leave it at the language selection screen, because it doesn’t do anything there.

3. Extract HCTSW_WXMSOUP_V5.3beta6.update.lzma2.7z with 7zip or whatever you prefer.

4. Download the Visual C++ libraries from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/visual-c-redistributable-runtime-package-all-in-one/ and run the install script.

5. The next thing you are going to do is download the updates, push them to the device and install them. This will take some time, but it depends on your internet connection for the most part. The files will be downloaded from the official Microsoft servers. Now here’s what to do: open run_en.cmd and follow the steps. These are pretty clear, so I don’t think I need to point all of them out here. It will open a webpage where you can download WDRT, you will need to install that for the tool to work.

6. Now you can move on to the second part.


Second part of the installation:
In this part of the installation, you will be updating the device from version 1511 to the latest available build, which should have a working Microsoft store.

1. The setup of the device. The version that just got installed doesn’t have a lot of options yet, including language packs. If you have a device that’s not English United States, the keyboard will bug out on setup, because it’s trying to access a language pack that doesn’t exist. Therefore, the first step, setting the language should be English (United States), so the OS itself won’t bug out. Once you’ve set the language (it will prompt to reboot, do that), you can go through the rest of the setup. Don’t log it into your Wi-Fi, don’t log it into your Microsoft account and don’t turn on automatic app updates. It’ll say it needs to set up apps, that takes some time but eventually you’ll get to the home screen. Now is when you need a few tools, which brings us to step 2.

*Now is a good moment for me to point out that, if you have a non-English-US device, the keyboard for another language is still "installed". It can be removed by holding it in settings -> time and language -> keyboard and choosing “Delete”.*

2. Installing Interop Tools. In order to get updates, you’ll need to modify your device a bit. This won’t be very hard, but it involves some registry modifications so you’ll have to pay close attention.

Go to settings -> update and security -> for developers and enable developer mode, so you can sideload the Interop Tools (Linked below). Copy the contents of the Interop Tools zip to the device first. Then, go to the file manager on the phone and go to the directory where you put the files. INSTALL THE DEPENDENCIES IN THE \ARM FOLDER FIRST, THEN THE INTEROP TOOLS FILE ITSELF! Check if the Interop Tools installed on the “all apps screen” and get ready to open it.

3. Modifying the registry. Open Interop Tools and tap the “This Device” button. This will bring up a menu.
3.1. Tap the menu button on the top left corner, then select “Modify Registry”. In the “Registry Key Path”, put `SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo`. Then, put `PhoneManufacturerModelName` in the “Registry Value Name” box and tap the “Read” button at the bottom. You’ll see some text appear in a box. This will need to be edited to the following value: `RM-1089_1048`. After you did that, tap the “Write” button.
3.2. Now put `PhoneModelName` in the the “Registry Value Name” box and tap “Read” again. Now change the value to  `Lumia 535` and tap “Write”.
3.3. Exit out of Interop Tools and go to the next step.

4. Logging in to the Wi-Fi and checking for updates.
4.1. Logging it in to the Wi-Fi. Go to settings -> network & wireless -> Wi-Fi and choose your network. Easy peasy probably.
4.2. Checking for updates. This is the part that always went wrong with me, because of storage limits (gotta love that 4GB eMMC). But if I’ve explained this well enough, you might not have to do a lot of weird stuff. Oh well, to the instruction we go. Go to settings -> update and security -> windows update and check for updates. This will take a while! Keep it on wall power because updating can only be done at 40% or more at this point. I got two updates: from 1511 to early 1607 and from that to late 1607. Maybe you can get a newer version with WDRT or OTC but I doubt that to be honest.

Hooray! Now you should have a fully functional Nokia Lumia 530 with Windows 10 mobile!


Credits:
nemesis from Realmtech (for the registry changes) (https://www.realmtech.net/user/1)
@hikari_calyx (for the semi-offline update tool)
@STALKER18 (for the tips on how to clear storage)
@gus33000 (for the Interop Tools)
My dad (for the device)
Everyone who encouraged me to do this mod


Files:

Interop Tools: https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachments/interoptools_rc2_1-9-400-0_arm-zip.3995811/
And it's dependencies: https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachments/dependencies_arm-zip.3995814/

Windows 10 mobile semi-offline updater: https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachments/hctsw_wxmsoup_v5-3beta6-update-lzma2-7z.4955261/


PS: If you brick the device, the WDRT can restore it. If it just puts it in flashing mode, you can use Windows Phone Internals to download and flash a ROM. That tool can be found here: https://www.wpinternals.net/index.php/downloads/doc_download/46-wpinternals-2-8-zip


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 1, 2021)

[ADDITION] Updating from build 1607 to 1709.

I said it wouldn’t be possible and it would break stuff, but I tried it and it doesn’t break anything some people say it might break. Yeah, it might impact on battery life a bit, but nothing has broken for me (yet), it has only improved.

I’ve learned that the update from 1607 to 1703 is the hardest one yet, but you should be able to get it going. This is because the preinstalled Store in 1607 can connect to the app update servers, but it can’t view the app. This is a difficult situation because many apps will become very large when they get updated. You need to figure out for yourself what gets you the space you need, but I found that uninstalling all the apps that can be uninstalled and deleting system apps through MTP (which can be done by bootloader unlocking, rooting and booting into mass storage mode with Windows Phone Internals (I recommend that you only delete OneNote, SkyDrive (as it’s being referred to in /data/program files/windowsapps) and the Xbox app).

Step 0: you might want to factory reset first

Let’s get to the updating though…

1. Modifying the registry. Open Interop Tools and tap the “This Device” button. This will bring up a menu.
1.1. Tap the menu button on the top left corner, then select “Modify Registry”. In the “Registry Key Path”, put `SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo`. Now do the exact same as you did before, except use these “registry value names” and put the corresponding information into the box below that. Don’t forget to tap write!
*Values you should use:*

PhoneHardwareVariantRM-1104PhoneManufacturerMicrosoftMDGPhoneManufacturerModelNameRM-1104_11210PhoneModelNameLumia 950
1.2. Exit out of Interop Tools and go to the next step.

2. Logging in to the Wi-Fi and checking for updates.
2.1. Logging it in to the Wi-Fi. Go to settings -> network & wireless -> Wi-Fi and choose your network. Easy peasy probably.
2.2. Checking for updates. Go to settings -> update and security -> Windows Update and check for updates. This will take a while! Keep it on wall power because updating can only be done at 40% or more at this point. I got 3 updates, one from 1607 to 1703, one from 1703 to 1709 and another one from old 1709 to last 1709.


Credit to @demon2112 for the registry values


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 2, 2021)

Can you backup your  efiesp.bin partition and share?


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 2, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> Can you backup your  efiesp.bin partition and share?

Click to collapse



Did you break it?
Edit: WPInternals refuses to put the phone in mass storage mode so uh... Yeah...


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 2, 2021)

I managed to get them off with Interop Tools


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 2, 2021)

How?


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 2, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> How?

Click to collapse



In the Interop Unlock menu, there's a mount entire storage option. Copied the EFIESP from there and compiled it into a bin. For WPI the Windows on the phone is too new :/


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 2, 2021)

Thats why didnt worked 

I wanted dumped partition with, WPInternals.


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 2, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> Thats why didnt worked
> 
> I wanted dumped partition with, WPInternals.

Click to collapse



Yeah that doesn't work. Rename the .bin to .zip, extract, mount the phone in mass storage mode and copy the files to the EFIESP folder/symlink. If you can't do that, WDRT can probably unbreak it


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 2, 2021)

Please anounce me when you can upload the dumped partition.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 3, 2021)

Is resulting that efiesp.bin , data.bin and mainos.bin are related, so i cant upgrade my phone to windows 10 mobile without them.


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 3, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> Is resulting that efiesp.bin , data.bin and mainos.bin are related, so i cant upgrade my phone to windows 10 mobile without them.

Click to collapse



Just flash the original FFU. Literally all I did is in the guide and I never had to flash something from another device


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks, but: my phone was reflashed with reset protection active. Guess what?


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 3, 2021)

augustinionut said:


> Thanks, but: my phone was reflashed with reset protection active. Guess what?

Click to collapse



Something that might work (according to a friend. Again, I am not responsible for a phone that gets rendered useless)
Mount as mass storage, diskpart clean the thing, hold power button for ~10 seconds, flash a bootloader with WDRT (may fail 2-3 times), flash FFU


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 3, 2021)

_Yep, erase clean DPP partition )) buhahahaha


----------



## EirikrHinnRauthi (Jan 8, 2021)

How do you get to the Denim update? I'm getting the error that I am running a build older than  8.10.14219.341 and need to update first.


----------



## BennoMP (Jan 8, 2021)

EirikrHinnRauthi said:


> How do you get to the Denim update? I'm getting the error that I am running a build older than  8.10.14219.341 and need to update first.

Click to collapse



You can download and flash it in WPInternals (will delete all data so back that up first) or WDRT (not sure if that erases userdata)


----------



## EirikrHinnRauthi (Jan 8, 2021)

BennoMP said:


> You can download and flash it in WPInternals (will delete all data so back that up first) or WDRT (not sure if that erases userdata)

Click to collapse



WDRT already says I'm at the latest version of Windows for my device, so that sucks. I shall try WPInternals! Thanks!


----------



## tmvox90 (Jul 4, 2021)

Would you please transfer a video of the process?


BennoMP said:


> While the Nokia Lumia 530 isn’t officially supported, it’s still possible to get Windows 10 mobile running on it. At the time of writing, it has become a bit tricky to get it to work, since most official Microsoft tools are discontinued and will therefore not work. I will be linking the files which I’ve used. The credits to the people who made or shared the tools and guides I used will be at the bottom of this guide.
> 
> *Note that I am not responsible for any damage made. Proceed at your own risk!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

Hello! I followed your step with editing values and after checking updates, there was an update which is Windows 10 Mobile (10.0.14393.1066) as of now, May 2022. 

my question is what is the size of this update? and will I able to install this with my Lumia 530?

any other way to install this offline? i really need this update because I need working Microsoft Store.

Thanks...


----------



## BennoMP (May 1, 2022)

mrjdev said:


> Hello! I followed your step with editing values and after checking updates, there was an update which is Windows 10 Mobile (10.0.14393.1066) as of now, May 2022.
> 
> my question is what is the size of this update? and will I able to install this with my Lumia 530?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe it's a 2GB download and yes you will be able to install it, but it's possible you need to delete every app to make it fit.
There is no way to install it offline as far as I'm aware.


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

BennoMP said:


> I believe it's a 2GB download and yes you will be able to install it, but it's possible you need to delete every app to make it fit.
> There is no way to install it offline as far as I'm aware.

Click to collapse



Thank you benno for the response. I really appreciate that.

Can you tell me how to do it? 
Is there a way to uninstall system apps and system features?


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

Also my phone is running on Windows 10 10.0.10586.107 which is Store is not working.

Is there an update patch just for that? 
Can I just install OneNote.xap and Word.xap to update it? 
Also Calculator needs to be login before being able to use it.

I just really need the OneNotes and Word app, but I need to sign in in Store.


----------



## BennoMP (May 1, 2022)

mrjdev said:


> Thank you benno for the response. I really appreciate that.
> 
> Can you tell me how to do it?
> Is there a way to uninstall system apps and system features?

Click to collapse



Not sure how I did it back then, but it consists of factory resetting, not connecting to wifi during setup, instantly start the update once connected and repeat.


mrjdev said:


> Also my phone is running on Windows 10 10.0.10586.107 which is Store is not working.
> 
> Is there an update patch just for that?
> Can I just install OneNote.xap and Word.xap to update it?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can only update through the Store as Windows 10 mobile uses appx(bundle) files which are of versions you can't get in any other way


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

If I will reset my phone, will it get back again to the default registry values ?


----------



## BennoMP (May 1, 2022)

mrjdev said:


> If I will reset my phone, will it get back again to the default registry values ?

Click to collapse



Yes, so you need to work as fast as you can to change the values, uninstall apps and download the update (because for some reason stuff likes to expand)


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

Okay, I will do that. Thank you again!


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

BennoMP said:


> Yes, so you need to work as fast as you can to change the values, uninstall apps and download the update (because for some reason stuff likes to expand)

Click to collapse



so after searching more from this forum,

will the 1gb file trick works with downloading and installing update?


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

How about uninstalling safe system apps using Interop Tool (RC) under Applications , Package List Tab ?

but I'm having error 0x80004002 InvalidCast_WinRT at SharedLibrary!

Do you know what's wrong?


----------



## mrjdev (May 2, 2022)

Hello! I successfully update Windows 10 following what you've said. But after that, there's another update which is 10.0.14393.2551 .

Can you tell me what's the size of this? and will I still able to download and install again this to Lumia 530?

the .1066 update is just 600mb+


----------



## hxudsh (Aug 24, 2022)

mrjdev said:


> Hello! I successfully update Windows 10 following what you've said. But after that, there's another update which is 10.0.14393.2551 .
> 
> Can you tell me what's the size of this? and will I still able to download and install again this to Lumia 530?
> 
> the .1066 update is just 600mb+

Click to collapse



on my 635 it was also around 600mb


----------



## xx_l35t3r_xx (Dec 29, 2022)

hi ! I'm pretty scared because I don't know what should i do first ( because I'm afraid my lumia won't work after that)

my lumia has only 1.46 gb left ( i cant hard reset because my power button is broken ) so can i install this update ?

and your giude has no pictures so I'm pretty scared, can you write me a basic tutorial with pictures? (I'm not a computer expert, so please understand)


----------

